

Eye of the Tiger – As played by a Dot Matrix Printer - ableal
http://hackaday.com/2014/02/20/eye-of-the-tiger-as-played-by-a-dot-matrix-printer/

======
ableal
Credit to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tommyd](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tommyd)
whose submission of the Gawker link made me look ;-)

